# Tortoise 'pond' ideas!



## Rue (Apr 21, 2016)

Again...just looking for ideas for the future outdoor enclosure.

I love the kitty litter box with the rubber matting idea that Colleen T. had...


http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/can-you-guess-what-this-is.139158/

I just found this too: Bird bath. It looks a bit small, but might do?

http://store.tomsbirdfeeders.com/rocky-mountain-bird-bath-2-options-available_p_1306.html

If tortoises are prone to mucking up their water, I'd like something easy to keep clean, and still looking nice...


----------



## MPRC (Apr 21, 2016)

I use a water heater drip pan for one enclosure. It is about 3 feet across and no more than 4 inches deep. It's easy to flip and rinse and refill. 





Large plant saucer in another, one has a glass pie pan and I usually have a paint tray like this also:


----------



## mike taylor (Apr 21, 2016)

Here is my pond .Just a hole in the ground with concrete and wire .


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 21, 2016)

It's the lid off of a 60 gallon one of these:


----------



## theguy67 (Apr 21, 2016)

It honestly depends on what you are going for, and the species of course. If you just want a soaking area, a large lid like posted above, or concrete pool would work nicely. 

I've always enjoyed landscaping, and I think my redfoots benefit from the excess moisture, obstacles, and visual barriers created from gardening. 





This is probably more than what you are looking for, but I felt motivated.


----------



## Rue (Apr 21, 2016)

All good ideas! 

I don't know that I'm motivated enough to build a stream...especially in our desert like setting...lol.


----------



## Jacqui (Apr 21, 2016)

theguy67 said:


> It honestly depends on what you are going for, and the species of course. If you just want a soaking area, a large lid like posted above, or concrete pool would work nicely.
> 
> I've always enjoyed landscaping, and I think my redfoots benefit from the excess moisture, obstacles, and visual barriers created from gardening.
> 
> ...



It is beautiful. I love my mini stream and have plans for a larger one.


----------



## Jacqui (Apr 21, 2016)

I think I have used all the ideas above at one time or another. Also used a perform pool kind and filled it in a bit where it was too deep. Buried a few super large plant water saucers too. Buried a child's pool too.


----------



## theguy67 (Apr 21, 2016)

Rue said:


> All good ideas!
> 
> I don't know that I'm motivated enough to build a stream...especially in our desert like setting...lol.



You could make a dry creek? lol. Even when its dry, it looks nice to me.


----------



## theguy67 (Apr 21, 2016)

Jacqui said:


> I think I have used all the ideas above at one time or another. Also used a perform pool kind and filled it in a bit where it was too deep. Buried a few super large plant water saucers too. Buried a child's pool too.



I like the idea of a child's pool. It would look natural with little effort, and if its entirely buried, it should be protected from UV.


----------



## MPRC (Apr 21, 2016)

@theguy67 - I have high hopes of building something like you have as soon as we find a house to buy. Until then we are in a temporary space so the torts deal with temporary pools. Some of which they like better than others for sure.


----------



## theguy67 (Apr 21, 2016)

LaDukePhoto said:


> @theguy67 - I have high hopes of building something like you have as soon as we find a house to buy. Until then we are in a temporary space so the torts deal with temporary pools. Some of which they like better than others for sure.



Temporary pools are just as good in the tortoises' eyes. I think all tortoises can benefit from a pool to soak in. In the winter, the redfoots get metal pans while in their winter housing. 

When you do start your permanent habitat, be sure to make a thread! Its fun to watch it grow over the years.


----------



## MPRC (Apr 21, 2016)

theguy67 said:


> Temporary pools are just as good in the tortoises' eyes. I think all tortoises can benefit from a pool to soak in.
> 
> When you do start your permanent habitat, be sure to make a thread! Its fun to watch it grow over the years.



You bet. My smallest redfoot is about 18oz now and we joke that she is a baby piranha. She lives in her water dishes and mostly just comes out to eat or to bite people. I think she would really love the 'creek' and being able to hide in the tall grass and pop out to ambush anything that floats by.


----------



## theguy67 (Apr 21, 2016)

LaDukePhoto said:


> You bet. My smallest redfoot is about 18oz now and we joke that she is a baby piranha. She lives in her water dishes and mostly just comes out to eat or to bite people. I think she would really love the 'creek' and being able to hide in the tall grass and pop out to ambush anything that floats by.



Ha, I bet that's hilarious to watch. When I feed, sometimes I place bits of fruit within the creek and rocks to give them something to search for.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Apr 22, 2016)

Cement. Wire and fiberglass resin here. They (two of them) are cleaned out with a broom and then refilled with a piping system that is also part of my sprinkler/rain system for the pen.


----------



## Jacqui (Apr 23, 2016)

You can also take a dig out a small dip, pond, stream (whatever size you need), line it with a small section of fish pool liner and there ya go.


----------



## Jacqui (Apr 23, 2016)

theguy67 said:


> I like the idea of a child's pool. It would look natural with little effort, and if its entirely buried, it should be protected from UV.



I have one I use for my snapper and it's been there for over 15 years.


----------



## kameya (May 2, 2016)

This is what i did for all my outdoor tortoise pan...very easy to change water on the daily basis...

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/outdoor-water-tray-setup.107571/


----------



## Rue (May 2, 2016)

Good idea!

We wouldn't have access to a drain though...


----------



## kameya (May 2, 2016)

Rue said:


> Good idea!
> 
> We wouldn't have access to a drain though...


 
No drain is required...the wasted water will just be absorbed by the soil beneath the water tray...


----------



## Rue (May 2, 2016)

Ohhhh! I get it! Thanks!


----------



## surfergirl (May 2, 2016)

great idea!


----------



## murphylinda57 (Jun 6, 2021)

I know this is kind of late, but maybe it will help someone in the future. I have a leopard tortoise , he's 18 inches long. I tried a kiddie pool that I cut down but its too flimsy. I tried a pot water dish but the largest I found was 19 inches. 
Then today, I was at home depot and walked down the water heater isle and found a water heater pan that was 26 inches ! I had to buy a little sink plug to block the hole but this is perfect! Was totally not on purpose and I just happened to walk by it. Its 110 F here in phx today, and he sure is happy to have space to move around compared to what I had before that only gave him an inch of wiggle room . He can climb in at out no problem .


----------



## murphylinda57 (Jun 6, 2021)

murphylinda57 said:


> I know this is kind of late, but maybe it will help someone in the future. I have a leopard tortoise , he's 18 inches long. I tried a kiddie pool that I cut down but its too flimsy. I tried a pot water dish but the largest I found was 19 inches.
> Then today, I was at home depot and walked down the water heater isle and found a water heater pan that was 26 inches ! I had to buy a little sink plug to block the hole but this is perfect! Was totally not on purpose and I just happened to walk by it. Its 110 F here in phx today, and he sure is happy to have space to move around compared to what I had before that only gave him an inch of wiggle room . He can climb in at out no problem .


The dish was $10 and the blue was $2.50. I have it above ground but , I may bury it into the ground later, might help keep the water cooler.


----------



## Krista S (Jun 6, 2021)

murphylinda57 said:


> I know this is kind of late, but maybe it will help someone in the future. I have a leopard tortoise , he's 18 inches long. I tried a kiddie pool that I cut down but its too flimsy. I tried a pot water dish but the largest I found was 19 inches.
> Then today, I was at home depot and walked down the water heater isle and found a water heater pan that was 26 inches ! I had to buy a little sink plug to block the hole but this is perfect! Was totally not on purpose and I just happened to walk by it. Its 110 F here in phx today, and he sure is happy to have space to move around compared to what I had before that only gave him an inch of wiggle room . He can climb in at out no problem .


What a find! That’s awesome. Your grass is so green and plush ? Is it artificial?


----------



## murphylinda57 (Jun 12, 2021)

Krista S said:


> What a find! That’s awesome. Your grass is so green and plush ? Is it artificial?


Yes its fake. I am not a fan, but I rent. The tortoise has a grassy area on the side with really wild grass. I would love for him to have real grass. The plan for him is I keep him until my godmother buys a house (which is as soon as she can find a reasonable one with him in mind) and together we are going to make him his own huge garden. I got him because a good friend passed away unexpectedly, I've been building him an outdoor house and I built him an indoor one too because he was sick (RI) when I brought him home. Its been such a journey with this beautiful creature, and I hope to fill his life will lush plants and a beautiful house. I am making him a detailed care book of his very own for any future owners he may have as he will outlive all of us. I've had to learn alot about him, so I'm trying to archive it for his future. The things we do for animals right? I'm actually recovering right now from a hand wound i got while building his house. Sad its going to sit until I recover, but this house is going to be totally worth it. Sorry post i long but thanks for reading all about sweetheart the tortoise !


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Jun 12, 2021)

Actually started one today in my outdoor enclosure. Just gonna add some river rocks inside and a solar fountain. Its just a wash machine drain pan


----------

